# Ottos in a New Tank



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

Hi, I just added three ottos to my tank that has been running for about 3 to 4 weeks.  Not much algae, if any at the moment.  What should I feed them on as I don't want them to starve.


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2012)

Lettuce leaves, cucumber etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Lettuce leaves, cucumber etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK Is it that nutritious ?  I was thinking more along the lines of algae wafers and spirulina tabs ? Didnt realise it would be that simple.  How long should I leave it in the tank for  each time I feed ?


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2012)

Algae tabs are ok, but I found my ottos love the veggies way more. The lettuce leaves and cucumber I wouldn't leave in any longer than 24 hours mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Algae tabs are ok, but I found my ottos love the veggies way more. The lettuce leaves and cucumber I wouldn't leave in any longer than 24 hours mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK now I am confused.  If they are in for 24 hours then do I put another one in as I take the first one out, or how regularly should they go in ?  I dont want bloomin cucumber making the tank look ugly permanently lol. (Or do you just tuck it round the back out of sight ?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Feb 2012)

Hi all,


> I dont want bloomin cucumber making the tank look ugly permanently lol. (Or do you just tuck it round the back out of sight ?


 Leave a piece of cucumber or courgette in all the time, I use an elastic band to fasten it to a vertical length of bamboo that I wedge under a tank brace. I just put it where it is visible through a side, but not from the front of the tank. Keeping the veg off the tank bottom tends to stop other fish  and snails from eating it, and Otos like to rest on vertical bamboo, so they will definitely find it. If you want to give them a more varied diet you can stud the cucumber with food granules and add other vegetables  (green beans, pepper, cooked carrot etc.).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kristoph91 (14 Feb 2012)

Antipofish, You can also use blanched courgette. I think its more nutritious than cucumber or something. Also, put a small cup of frozen peas in the microwave (no water in the cup) and cook for about two mins. Then you can squeeze each pea in between your fingers till the shell pops off. They like both of these.
Remember to not leave the cucumber in for more than a day, the water will go white cloudy.
Good luck with the little dudes 
Kris


----------



## Lemsip (15 Feb 2012)

Anyone have any advice for weaning ottos onto vegetables and such? I've tried cucumber, courgette and algae tablets and they are not interested. They are not starving (bellies appear quite full) so I'm assuming there is enough algae/biofilm for them.


----------



## roadmaster (15 Feb 2012)

Have had good luck with Sushi nori found in cultural food isle of some stores, or  product..'Sally's seaweed" which I believe is same thing.
I clip about a two or three inch square sheet of this to the side of the tank with veggie clip once a week,or twice a week.
Have also seen the little oto's munching on New Life spectrum pellet's that are loaded with fruits,vegetable matter.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Feb 2012)

Hi all,


> Anyone have any advice for weaning ottos onto vegetables and such? I've tried cucumber, courgette and algae tablets and they are not interested.


The advice from earlier in the thread:
"_Leave a piece of cucumber or courgette in all the time, I use an elastic band to fasten it to a vertical length of bamboo that I wedge under a tank brace. Otos like to rest on vertical bamboo, so they will definitely find it"_. 

Cucumber has very little potential to pollute, so you can leave it until it starts to disintegrate and this is when the Otos will start to eat it. You could also try a large horizontal dead leaf (I use _Magnolia grandiflora_ or Loquat (_Eriobotrya japonica_, but Indian Almond or a large Oak leaf would do)), they like to graze on these, so algal tablets or vegetables on the surface are more likely to be eaten.

cheers Darrel


----------

